# Field Training Trip



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I love them all!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Adorable! Really great pictures.

What sort of temperature rules do you use for "do we have them go in the water or not"?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! What happy looking dogs.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Adorable! Really great pictures.
> 
> What sort of temperature rules do you use for "do we have them go in the water or not"?


I want the water temp to be over 60F. I'll hunt in colder water in the fall, but that is after a summer of training and discipline, and the excitement of freshly shot birds tends to overcome any bad attitude that the cold water could create. But for training, I want the water comfortable for them so that it is a positive experience. We tend to fling in a thermometer on the end of a fishing line to test it out. This pond warmed up quickly as it is relatively shallow--a purpose dug tech pond the pro I was training with was able to borrow for the day when the pro that owned it was off at a field trial. Her own pond was still too cold to use even by the time we left.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pictures! Glad the weather cleared up for you and your crew on the last day


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice pictures! We love working goldens!


----------

